# how fast does your java fern grow?



## Divine Winds

Well, I run a med-low light aquarium (~2wpg) with co2, weekly water changes, no dosing, and it's about doubled in size in about a year.

I've noticed that if it grows in the shade of other plants, it gets really big leaves, but if it grows in the direct light, it maintains smaller leaves but the rizome grows with more leaves.

I would say it's about the easies plant to grow (besides algae :smile


----------



## @[email protected]

in high light and CO2, it grows fast. giving off about a leaf a week, or less. in low light it only a leaf a month. 

actually it is THE easiest plant to grow (well tied with moss), since algae is not a plant. algae is in the kingdom protista not plantea, except for BGA which is actually cyanobacteria and in the kingdom eubacteria.


----------



## milesm

i have narrow leaf jf. started out with a 2 leaf rhizome, about 2". now, after 8 months,it's more than 10" long. it seems to grow faster than regular jf.

it's in my 20gal, with pressurized co2, 56watt (cf and no t12) and ei dosing.


----------



## MarkMc

High light, CO2 macro and micros weekly 15% water change. Four to five times the number of leaves in 4-5 months with newer leaves twice as big as starting leaves.


----------



## Lee

Ok, it looks like we have a wide range so far.


----------



## NeonShrimp

I have had the same experience and agree with the post by ashappar .


----------



## James From Cali

Just what I was about to look up. I am going to keeping some Narrow Leaf Java Fern in my 10g low light(1wpg) with DIY CO2 and maybe some ferts. The easiest way to put it is this:

The lower the lighting the slower the growth. 

This goes with all plants but dfinitely ferns and mosses. Narrow Leaf has to be the Fastest growing varient, then the Normal varient[which (in order of growth) include Tropica, red, and the regular], Then comes the lace fern(windelov). Tropica, Red, Regular, and lace grow wider if in Shade like previously mentioned. So if you want it to grow fast up lighting, ferts, and co2 and get a balance .


----------



## Divine Winds

@[email protected] said:


> actually it is THE easiest plant to grow (well tied with moss), since algae is not a plant. algae is in the kingdom protista not plantea, except for BGA which is actually cyanobacteria and in the kingdom eubacteria.


Fine, get all technical on me:icon_wink


----------

